

Aerospike, the fastest NoSQL Database - sganguly

Here is an excellent article presenting Aerospike&#x27;s NoSQL database performance on a single node on Amazon. On a single Amazon C3.8xlarge instance it does 1 Million TPS. The architecture of the system offers fundamental wins based on which the solution can outsmart any other existing product. This is the NoSQL database for the Internet generation. A platform that offers the flexibilities in developing applications for Internet scale and offering the cardinalities that does not have to be limited. No manual sharding or load-balancing required, system does it.<p>Hacker new readers, check it out, drop by the Aerospike office in Mountain View to talk to the amazing developers&#x2F;hackers. Great technical team open to have more and more be part of Aerospike ecosystem.<p>Build on Aerospike and be a part of the fast revolution that Aerospike has started. Check out the product @aerospike.com<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;highscalability.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;2014&#x2F;8&#x2F;18&#x2F;1-aerospike-server-x-1-amazon-ec2-instance-1-million-tps-for.html<p>later...
======
MalcolmDiggs
Impressive numbers, and I appreciate the fact that you have so many client
libraries available. Downloading the NPM to play around with it as we speak.

